# Chinese "Strela"



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Saw these things advertised "pre order"



















ST19 movement. €370, but what is it really, homage ?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's wrong, that's what it is.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have to agree with @Lampoc that is just wrong...


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

£300 to much


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

What's that cyrillic at the bottom "no4ET"? Almost Poljot but not quite.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> What's that cyrillic at the bottom "no4ET"? Almost Poljot but not quite.


 In cyrillic its is 'ц' pronounced it is 'ch' Pochet just made to look like Poljot ...what a rip off


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

martinzx said:


> In cyrillic its is 'ц' pronounced it is 'ch' Pochet just made to look like Poljot ...what a rip off


 I worked it out - it's "honour". And a rip-off :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Agree with your comments, but I bet they sell. :angry:



Lampoc said:


> What's that cyrillic at the bottom "no4ET"? Almost Poljot but not quite.


 Sort of like "Perlative Cermometer" :blind: :laughing2dw:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

хронограф is hronograph it would need a k to make kхронограф :laugh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Trouble is, it'$ too bloody expen$ive by far.

BUT overall in contrast, I like the look of it - - - - - at £3.70 :tongue: that is


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It gets a definite thumbs down from me :thumbdown:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I would have it if the price was quite a lot lower :yes:


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

strela means arrow (like what you shoot from a bow)

почёт means respect, honour.

so it's like they're stating outright that it's a homage piece.

the spelling of chrono is correct.

most of the other markings look like nonsense really (aside from the 21 jewels)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

DryEagle said:


> strela means arrow (like what you shoot from a bow)
> 
> почёт means respect, honour.
> 
> ...


 I do not agree, it is a borderline fako, they called it a Strela - Стрела -

Полцет is a s close to Полјот Poljot as they can get IMO of course :yes:

Cyrillic is a phonetic and we speak it here in Macedonia , no Russian I admit , but X is a H for sure :laugh:

And 1МЧЗ mean s 1st USSR Watch factory, which it is not...


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

martinzx said:


> Cyrillic is a phonetic and we speak it here in Macedonia , no Russian I admit , but X is a H for sure :laugh:


 Yes, indeed, russian letter x is pronounced as english h.

And russian word for chronograph, pronounced in english as kronograf, in russian is hronograf. There is no k at the start. The h-first spelling is correct.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

DryEagle said:


> Yes, indeed, russian letter x is pronounced as english h.
> 
> And russian word for chronograph, pronounced in english as kronograf, in russian is hronograf. There is no k at the start. The h-first spelling is correct.


 Many thanks for that!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

very interesting hommage, too expensive (almost get an original for that price) plus no different to the 3133 / Poljot international hommages - all copies and not original re-issues


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Nice looking but not at that price

Noj


----------

